# Greatest Kickboxers



## LegLockGuy (Sep 4, 2007)

What are your top 3 Kickboxers for different rule sets?

Muay Thai:

Rob Kaman
John Wayne Parr
Ramon Dekkers

K-1:

Semmy Schilt
Ernesto Hoost
Jerome Le Banner

(honorable mentions to Mark Hunt, Ray Sefo, Andy Hug, and Paul Filho)

Leg Kick/Low Kick:

Stan Longinidis
Maurice Smith
Branko Cikatic

(honorable mention to Jeff Roufus)

Full Contact:

Benny Urquidez
Don Wilson
Rick Roufus

(honorable mentions to Dennis Alexio, Jean Yves Theriault, & Joe Lewis)


----------



## MarkBarlow (Sep 5, 2007)

Top of the list:

Jean Claude Van Damme!


----------



## kosho (Sep 5, 2007)

*Bill Wallace*  retired as the undefeated Professional Karate Association (PKA) Middleweight Champion after defeating Bill Biggs in a 12-round bout in June 1980. The victory, Wallace's 23rd straight, signaled the end to an illustrious 15-year career in tournament and full contact fighting.​

Known to the karate world simply as "Superfoot," symbolic of his awesome left leg, which was once clocked in excess of 60 mph, Wallace left a string of battered and bruised bodies along the martial arts fighting trail. He used his foot as others would use their hands, faking opponents with two or three rapid fake kicks and following with one solid knockout technique. His power was amazing, his precision astounding. 

Kosho


----------



## frank raud (Sep 5, 2007)

LegLockGuy said:


> (
> Full Contact:
> 
> Benny Urquidez record 58-0-0 49 ko
> ...


 
Jean-Yves Theriault 69-6-1 defended same title 23 times, remained champion for 15 years, while accepting challenges, unlike some you mention. Nice that you give him honourable mention. Also fought Don Wilson(draw) Rick Roufus(Loss, unamious dec), Ernesto Hoost(twice,winning both times) Not too shabby.


----------



## IcemanSK (Sep 6, 2007)

I know full contact rules better than other styles, so I'll only speak to that. 
Jean Yves Theriault
Bill Wallace
Rick Roufus
Marek Piotrowski

If you don't know about Marek here's some info. He came from Poland to Chicago in the late 80's & beat Bob Thurman, Rick Roufus & Don Wilson in succession. Sadly, he never got recognition or money that the others did (not that there was much money). He moved on to boxing where he didn't really go very far. He now runs a kickboxing gym in Poland.


----------



## Zero (Dec 14, 2007)

On K1 for pure skill and execution of various moves and also strength I'd have to put the great Andy Hug there (not necessarily the greatest/most effective move but it was always a blast to see his axe-kick in action!).  Now days (or until very recently) Crokop - as he has also proved himself able to combat and takeout world class mma fighters.

I also gotta agree with Kosho in that Bill Wallace deserves mention for legend like status and for forging the trail. My sensei in my old club back home went to a training camp with Wallace and said the guy was amazing and, aside from speed and power, the control of his left leg was freakish.  He said Wallace demonstrated his control and balance by holding a comb with his toes and 'parting/combing' another guy's hair.


----------



## searcher (Dec 17, 2007)

I am in agreement with Andy Hug being the best IMO, with Wallace in at second.


----------



## IcemanSK (Dec 31, 2007)

searcher said:


> I am in agreement with Andy Hug being the best IMO, with Wallace in at second.


I've never seen the late Andy Hug fight, but I've heard he was great. I'll have to check out Youtube & see.


Ok, I just watched a montague of his fights. Wow! What an axe kick!!!!


----------



## Bodhisattva (Jan 2, 2008)

LegLockGuy said:


> What are your top 3 Kickboxers for different rule sets?
> 
> Muay Thai:
> 
> ...


 

I wish I knew his name - but I remember in the mid 90's I was watching ESPN and they had a fight between Kickboxers and Western Boxers.  The western boxers tore up the kickboxers.  But, there was this one kickboxer - some guy from Russia.  He was incredible.  I have never, never seen anyone kick as fast or as beautifully as he did.  Again and again he was launching these complex kicks almost faster than the camera could pick it up.

Again, and again, he failed to connect and was punched in the face.

But, seriously, I've never seen anyone move quite like him.

I mean, he was beaten, rather badly, too.  But he was quick.


----------



## Bodhisattva (Jan 2, 2008)

LegLockGuy said:


> What are your top 3 Kickboxers for different rule sets?
> 
> Muay Thai:
> 
> ...


 

I wish I knew his name - but I remember in the mid 90's I was watching ESPN and they had a fight between Kickboxers and Western Boxers. The western boxers tore up the kickboxers. But, there was this one kickboxer - some guy from Russia. He was incredible. I have never, never seen anyone kick as fast or as beautifully as he did. Again and again he was launching these complex kicks almost faster than the camera could pick it up.

Again, and again, he failed to connect and was punched in the face.

But, seriously, I've never seen anyone move quite like him.

I mean, he was beaten, rather badly, too. But he was quick.


----------

